# Brush guard or replacement for new F-250?



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure to go brush guard or replacement for my new F250 diesel, any advice?? Concerned guard will not hold up if I hit a deer on edges but concerned about the weight of the front replacement and winch sagging front end. Not considering leveling/lift at all, only puttin winch back on if front replacement. Any input on brand, previously had R-Hand, good but rusted sooner than expected. Thanks


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's the dilemna I've been having on my 2011. Not doing a winch, however want the toughness of the replacement but 1) don't want to spend $1k or more and 2) would rather keep the weight down. 

Now adding the brush guard may be a wash on weight but the durability is hands down favoring the replacement. 

By the way, Ranch Hand will recoat your bumpers for pretty cheap ($125-150) and only takes a week or two. So keep your stock bumper if you go that route.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea
I have been looking into the same thing on my 2012 F350
I am worried about the weight and I first thought I wanted to put a winch on it too.
I really don't want to spend $1K and I don't like the weight. I looked into aluminum and your looking at almost $2K.
I need to do some more research myself. 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a brush guard. I like the look better. 

If you have an F250 then you will need to level the front if you install a full front replacement. Your truck will sit over an inch lower in the front after install.


----------



## IvoryRoot (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had two Frontier full replacements and have had great luck with them. Frontier claims the full replacement weighs the same as a brush guard and stock bumper. They are one of the best looking and were under 1K when I bought my last one. May look them up.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

A ranch hand full replacement weighs in around 285 lbs, the grill guard is about 100 lbs. The frontier weighs in around 198..

A stock Ford bumper is about 30 - 50 lbs maybe... Not sure where they got their numbers from.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The frontier replacement with the diamond plate is a lot lighter than a comparable tube replacement bumper. Sure it wieghs more than just a brush guard, but probably approaching half the weight of a full pipe replacement


----------



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for the input. I had a Frontier rear replacement on my '02 F350 I am selling and it rusted even faster than the Ranchhand, but is light. I am leaning towards brush guard due to the weight issue but would like to know how they hold up if you hit a deer or other animal. Front replacment is obviously best for this, it saved my '02 a few times. Just not wanting to modify anything with the new one if i can avoid it. Any other input is appreciated.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

hudsonc said:


> thanks for the input. I had a Frontier rear replacement on my '02 F350 I am selling and it rusted even faster than the Ranchhand, but is light. I am leaning towards brush guard due to the weight issue but *would like to know how they hold up if you hit a deer or other animal. * Front replacment is obviously best for this, it saved my '02 a few times. Just not wanting to modify anything with the new one if i can avoid it. Any other input is appreciated.


Well it's not going to fair well. You are talking about a complete welded front replacement verses a welded 'frame' if you will that attaches to the front bumper. Less protection, less material, and more open space around the front of the truck which will increase impact availability on the truck.

If you are concerned with hitting a deer or other animal then get a full front replacement from Ranch Hand. I don't anything on the market that holds up better.

You can have either replacement bumper bedliner coated and it should last a lot longer but does add weight.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm going with a ranch hand summit bullnose replacement. Looks mean. I'm throwing the level kit on regardless


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

My mom hit a deer with a brush guard on f250 at 65 mph. Caught the deer across the shoulder on the pillar. The body caught the end and bent it in a little. It caused a dent on the fender flare maybe a half inch. Can't really notice it due to the guard being there. Just had to straighten the guard back out and that was the damage. Not perfect protection, but better than nothing at all


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Flat's Hunter said:


> My mom hit a deer with a brush guard on f250 at 65 mph. Caught the deer across the shoulder on the pillar. The body caught the end and bent it in a little. It caused a dent on the fender flare maybe a half inch. Can't really notice it due to the guard being there. Just had to straighten the guard back out and that was the damage. Not perfect protection, but better than nothing at all


I've seen the guards bend back into hood and grill which was an expensive fix. My buddy hit a buck at 85 mph with his full replacement on I-10 and it did no damage to his truck. Impact so harsh that it knocked the antlers right off


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> I'm going with a ranch hand summit bullnose replacement. Looks mean. I'm throwing the level kit on regardless


I'd recommend the 2" progressive rate springs over the leveler (Top Gun Customz had them but now only show the 4"?, think they were made by some other company). I have the 1 inch leveler and well, wish I had gone with the progressives - especially with the roads we have to run up and down.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*Front and rear replacements. 2012 F-250*

www.toughcountry.com Here is mine from Tough Country out of El Campo. Hit a cow @ 55-60 mph in my 2008 F-250 with the same style front replacement and did very little damage to the bumper and none to the truck. Bent the lower bar, cracked the powder coat, and shifted the entire bumper. Had it re-coated and put back on, looked brand new.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I went with the ranch hand bull nose. That sucker is heavy compared to the stock. The frontier is lighter but I liked the look of the ranch hand better. I also put the rear bumper replacement as well.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

And for the added weight I replaced the stock ranchero shocks with adjustable rancheros.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CGD - Post up a pic of the bull nose... Been on my consideration list as well. 

Hope to see you out on the water this summer.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Here ya go.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll definitely be on the water. My kids are already asking me about going out on the boat.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you get a further away pick showing the font/side. I have went round and round about bumpers. My problem is I make a decision then the next week I like the totally opposite.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll try to get you "further away" pics tomorrow.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pics amigo.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I had to make the same decision. I did not like the bullnose because of lack of protection around headlights,etc. I went with the Ranchhand sport winch ready. 289#. The factory could not weigh more than 40#. I have a rh on my old truck and after 16 years and hitting one buck at 70+ still going strong. A $1.00 can of black paint from Wal-Mart every other year has kept the old one looking like new. I added the 2" Redi-Lift on front ('13 F-350) and all is great and truck sits level. Be sure to get the Stage II which includes a drop down bracket for the tracking rod. Sorry I'm ignorant about posting pictures. The 2" will make a F-250 sit a little high in the front. I think they make a 1" for the rear for the F-250 to balance it out.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Further away pics


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Can you take a close up pic of the inner welds of the passenger side push bar closest to the receiver hitch about 3 inches from the top? :biggrin:


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure i understand exactly what you want. Do you want pics of the welds on the tubing?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'm just messing with you.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought that but wasn't sure.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Was at Uresti's (San Antonio) picking up a camper shell last week and they had brochures for this place. Don't know anything about them, thought I'd post the link...
http://www.onesourcetruckacc.com/OST/BumperReplacements


----------



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for all the info, although i was hoping to hear someone say the guard held up well in a road kill. i am concerned about it bending back into the body since it does not have the support of the replacement. bullnose looks sharp but i prefer more protection. gonna think it over some more. any other input always appreciated.


----------

